# Just finished a 5 hour brake job from hell and...



## Daemos (Jun 6, 2003)

realized a few things, Birchwood/Infiniti Nissan techs can't do their job properly.

When I brought my car in for a FULL brake inspection, They said the brake pads are not moving in the kit properly, the pads are seizing, which is CAUSED by environmental dust etc. And that the Calipers are in GOOD SHAPE. Which is why I supposedly getting really really premature rear brake pad wear.

So I bought new pads, Hawk HPS. hotrodrodeo came over today and helped me install them. Front pads took 15-30 min tops.

Took apart the rear...hmm the metal backing fell off, more like rusted off. The pads were stuck to the rotors and we had to pry them off. Took more time checking things over because it was supposed to be dirty, the guides had lots of brake dust so we cleaned those off, and we relubed all the pins. The LR pad was intresting, it wore down at an angle, it wasn't straight at all.

Then we go to push the pistons in, they're stuck, they required ALOT of force and time to push them in. hmmm....obviously dust didn't cause that.

So time to check the fluid...hmm it's low...wierd...time to bleed the brakes. Wow lots of air in the rear left and rear right brakes.

Drive for a bit, check the piston, seems to work fine now...I'll check it again later.

Now the question is, Why wasn't I notified my fluids are low at my oil change, because they're supposed to check that as well, and they should of checked the fluid levels when I went for the brake inspection? And how did I lose fluid or get air in the first place? I haven't noticed any leaks, and neither did hotrodrodeo...so hmmm :/

I would of assumed when I went to the dealership ASKING to figure out why my pads are wearing down faster than normal, and them taking 3 hours to do it when it's not even busy, they would of done some REAL diagnosis.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

After years of wondering why we get blown off, Nissan dealers treat us like crap because we drive a "Sentra". They also really don't seem to care in general, especially lot attendents. I got my car back from the 30k service and it is obvious that someone took my car for a helluva testdrive. I don't think I am ever going back to a dealer; I will let the guys who mod my car do the services which I cannot. You could try to raise hell, but from what I have found, the minute after you leave the lot dealers will fight that everything that goes wrong is your fault. I am guessing your rear rotors are probably warped and you likely will need new rotors and pads. If so and after doing this, I would run a serious brake fluid like Motul RBF. I have been using a Dot 5.1 and it is better than a Dot 4, much better than a Dot 3, and far superior to a Dot 5 (which we should not use in our cars anyway).


----------



## Daemos (Jun 6, 2003)

Rotors are acctually perfect 

We checked 

We just used Dot3 since I will NEVER get the fluid to such a high temp.

I'll check the fluids and the pistons in about a week make sure they're still good.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

most likely the fluid in the calipers boiled (and toasted the pads as well) because one of your pistons got stuck in the caliper, causing the pad to constantly push on the rotor and overheat the whole assembly.

You're right, the dealer techs are totally stupid. I hope you took pictures. take it to Nissan and talk to the manager, or even the owner of the dealership if you don't get anywhere... damand to be reimbursed for the cost of the parts and your labor, since the shop did a poor job of diagnosis and refused to even look at the parts.

As you said, pads don't wear unevenly and pistons do not sieze because of "environmental dust".. Common sense should nip that in the bud, but of course you're dealing with the place that doesn't really give a damn and just wants to make you look stupid at this point.

and don't think they're doing it just because it's a Sentra.. ALL Nissans are like that. I had a customer come in yesterday in a LOADED '04 Maxima with a bad wheel bearing. he's only had it serviced at the dealer... 40k miles and it had bad wheel bearings up front. dealer refuses to warranty because he had aftermarket wheels put on it. wtf?
I start pulling apart the suspension and the axle nuts unscrewed BY HAND!! WTF?!?!?!
Umm, if that's not plain and simple negligence from Nissan, I don't know what it is... yet it still cost this guy almost $1000 by the time we were done replacing parts on this thing.
way to go Nissan.


----------



## broonsby (Aug 16, 2006)

When I brought my car in for a FULL brake inspection, They said the brake pads are not moving in the kit properly, the pads are seizing, which is CAUSED by environmental dust etc. And that the Calipers are in GOOD SHAPE. Which is why I supposedly getting really really premature rear brake pad wear.

Took apart the rear...hmm the metal backing fell off, more like rusted off. The pads were stuck to the rotors and we had to pry them off. Took more time checking things over because it was supposed to be dirty, the guides had lots of brake dust so we cleaned those off, and we relubed all the pins. The LR pad was intresting, it wore down at an angle, it wasn't straight at all.

Then we go to push the pistons in, they're stuck, they required ALOT of force and time to push them in. hmmm....obviously dust didn't cause that.

So time to check the fluid...hmm it's low...wierd...time to bleed the brakes. Wow lots of air in the rear left and rear right brakes.​

Sounds like your caliper bushings were jammed. The caliper slides along the mounting bolts and bushings. If the caliper binds on one of these bolts it will work at an angle, hence the angled wear on your pads. If the bushings are shot, replace them. If they're ok, lube them up with high temp grease.

As for the dealership, either you got someone really clueless or they just didn't want to get grubby. It's not a difficult job, just really messy.


----------

